# Herf at Appleton Cigar and Souvenir-WI



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Hey All,
A couple of guys are going to be herfin at Appleton Cigar and Souvenir in Appleton, WI on College Ave on Thursday Jan 8th. We going to be there from 1130-5pm so if any sconnies wanna show up and herf, please come!

415 W. College Ave Downtown Appleton, WI 54911


----------

